# Easter Egger Rooster



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

I recently purchased 4 baby Easter Egger chicks, and were told upon purchase that they were all pullets. Unfortunately that was not the case because I now have 2 hens and 2 roosters. Having one rooster is manageable, but having two with only 2 hens is becoming a challenge. This boy is big and beautiful, and has been handled regularly since coming to live with me. He would be a lovely addition to a flock, and I would like to find him a good, kind home. His name is Angel, and I have attached his picture for you to see his beautiful colors.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> I recently purchased 4 baby Easter Egger chicks, and were told upon purchase that they were all pullets. Unfortunately that was not the case because I now have 2 hens and 2 roosters. Having one rooster is manageable, but having two with only 2 hens is becoming a challenge. This boy is big and beautiful, and has been handled regularly since coming to live with me. He would be a lovely addition to a flock, and I would like to find him a good, kind home. His name is Angel, and I have attached his picture for you to see his beautiful colors.


So are you saying you want someone to take the rooster?


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

If someone has need of a rooster like my boy Angel, and will provide a kind loving home, yes. I would be happy to give that person or family this rooster. I am in the south central Virginia area.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> If someone has need of a rooster like my boy Angel, and will provide a kind loving home, yes. I would be happy to give that person or family this rooster. I am in the south central Virginia area.


It’s for free?


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So are you saying you want someone to take the rooster?





lovely_chooks said:


> So are you saying you want someone to take the rooster?


If someone has need of a rooster like my boy Angel, and will provide a kind loving home, yes. I would be happy to give that person or family this rooster. I am in the south central Virginia area.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> If someone has need of a rooster like my boy Angel, and will provide a kind loving home, yes. I would be happy to give that person or family this rooster. I am in the south central Virginia area.


Yeah I know you told me.


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s for free?


Yes, I am much more interested in finding him a kind, loving home than to try and make money from this situation.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Yes, I am much more interested in finding him a kind, loving home than to try and make money from this situation.


Ohh nice he’s a pretty rooster I really wish I still had my roosters.. I want that rooster so much


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'd take him if I were near you. He is beautiful!


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah I know you told me.


Aww I love those names! My little girls are Willow and Cordelia, and the other rooster is Oz.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Aww I love those names! My little girls are Willow and Cordelia, and the other rooster is Oz.


Thanks so much your names are super nice tooo!


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'd take him if I were near you. He is beautiful!


Thank you! He is a good boy, but suspicious of almost everything haha. Angel is a bit of a conspiracy theorist lol.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Thank you! He is a good boy, but suspicious of almost everything haha. Angel is a bit of a conspiracy theorist lol.


May I have that good boy?


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thanks so much your names are super nice tooo!


Thank you! Named them after the show Buffy the Vampire Slayer, big fan here 🙋‍♀️


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> May I have that good boy?


Where are you located?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Thank you! He is a good boy, but suspicious of almost everything haha. Angel is a bit of a conspiracy theorist lol.


Roosters can't afford not to be cautious. Lol. I don't blame him, you never know what's _really_ going on.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Thank you! Named them after the show Buffy the Vampire Slayer, big fan here ‍♀


This


----------



## Vtjenfer99 (Sep 9, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> I recently purchased 4 baby Easter Egger chicks, and were told upon purchase that they were all pullets. Unfortunately that was not the case because I now have 2 hens and 2 roosters. Having one rooster is manageable, but having two with only 2 hens is becoming a challenge. This boy is big and beautiful, and has been handled regularly since coming to live with me. He would be a lovely addition to a flock, and I would like to find him a good, kind home. His name is Angel, and I have attached his picture for you to see his beautiful colors.





lovely_chooks said:


> This
> View attachment 42461


That's the one!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Where are you located?


That is private


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Hope you can find him a good home, but FWIW, that's not an Easter egger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> That is private


You asked for the bird and you know you can't have him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> Hope you can find him a good home, but FWIW, that's not an Easter egger.


A mix, Ken?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Vtjenfer99 said:


> Where are you located?


@lovely_chooks lives in Canada it says on the side of her profile.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A mix, Ken?


I think so. Of course, Easter eggers are mixes, but they certainly don't have large, single combs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> I think so. Of course, Easter eggers are mixes, but they certainly don't have large, single combs.


I really need to pay closer attention to things like single combs. I was just looking at the barring. I don't think I've ever seen an EE with barring.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

He has a single comb and barring because he's a Legbar based Easter-egger, not a traditional Easter-egger. A lot of hatcheries are coming up with tons of new "designer" Easter-egger mixes to sell using all sorts of breeds. I suppose it depends on your definition of Easter-egger, but to many people they're any mix that could have inherited the blue egg gene, so by that definition he would still be an Easter-egger.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> He has a single comb and barring because he's a Legbar based Easter-egger, not a traditional Easter-egger. A lot of hatcheries are coming up with tons of new "designer" Easter-egger mixes to sell using all sorts of breeds. I suppose it depends on your definition of Easter-egger, but to many people they're any mix that could have inherited the blue egg gene, so by that definition he would still be an Easter-egger.


Yep


----------

